# My New Arrivals



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Heres my girl with her 1 day old babies.Didn't she do well with 6.xxxx


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Gorgeous babies


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Awwwwwwwww  how lovely are they?
Congratulations...........


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

more ickle babies  

they are bootiful xxx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Aaah couldn't you just eat them and mum looks so content and proud


----------



## Pink Lady (Aug 1, 2008)

Awww, scrummy babies Fireblade...


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Awwwwwwww congrats to mum she did well and looks so proud.


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Thankyou everyone, i am so proud, she is a brilliant mum and wont leave them.xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

They all look fab - glad it all went well for you (and her!!!)

Make sure you post lots of piccie updates

XX


----------



## KitCats (Sep 5, 2008)

Congratulations to a very proud mum and healthy babies! They look gorgeous! x


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

had to come back for another look
bootiful babies


----------



## TinkersGal (Sep 5, 2008)

Booful babies, Fireblade - scrummy!!!!!! Congrats to you & mummy cat xx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

They are gorg and mum is going to be busy bless her.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

aww well done little kittie x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

awwww they are gorgeous, mum is a stunner, congratulations


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

Aww they're gorgeous


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we need more pictures soon,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

